# Seearch?



## Psionicist (Jan 25, 2002)

Here's a quickie. Are there any date when the Search function are turned on again?

Thanks!


----------



## graydoom (Jan 25, 2002)

I believe the current plan is to re-enable all that stuff "once things quiet down." So there isn't any set date for it, but it should be done once most people have re-registered.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 26, 2002)

graydoom said:
			
		

> *... it should be done once most people have re-registered ...*



...and stopped trying out the nifty new features.


----------



## Someguy (Jan 26, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *...and stopped trying out the nifty new features.  *




But... that means that it will be forever until that stuff is turned on again...there is just way too much!


----------



## Darkness (Jan 26, 2002)

Someguy said:
			
		

> *
> 
> But... that means that it will be forever until that stuff is turned on again...there is just way too much! *



Nah, it'll calm down in the next few weeks, I believe.


----------

